# EA hints PSP2 powerful as PS3/ Pachter predicts it'll be dead



## heartgold (Dec 6, 2010)

http://psp.nowgamer.com/news/4781/ea-boss-...compelling-idea

Full article - http://kotaku.com/5705605/theres-room-for-...tendo-and-apple



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> EA CEO John Riccitiello thinks there is room in the handheld market for a new PlayStation Portable
> 
> "Having something as powerful as a PlayStation 3 in your pocket is a pretty compelling idea," he told Kotaku. Sony has yet to officially announce the PSP2, but numerous sources have confirmed its existence. Riccitiello believes that once cutomers see it they'll be sold.
> 
> ...



Sounds promising if true, that could go either way as we have seen with the PSP and lol the PSP2 predictions!


----------



## Midna (Dec 6, 2010)

The graphics will probably look similar, because of the lower resolution. I'll end up getting a 3DS and a PSP2.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 6, 2010)

Nothing says it'll be as powerful as a PS3.

*You can render the same graphical quality as a PS3 with 1/4th of the power if you're rendering it at half the resolution.*


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 6, 2010)

Meh, IMHO it will be DOA.
I mean, there probably won't even be BC unless you buy all your games again.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 6, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Nothing says it'll be as powerful as a PS3.
> 
> *You can render the same graphical quality as a PS3 with 1/4th of the power if you're rendering it at half the resolution.*



I was merely taking EA's exact wording in my title as that's how they stated it and that is very true what you have stated. It's more likely the way powerul in visual terms matching PS3's graphics output on a lower resolution/tiny screen.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 6, 2010)

I feel the interpretation of "as powerful as the PS3" to mean capabilities, and not actual raw numbers, much like how the 3DS can be seen as having close to the power of the Wii.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2010)

sound like another unintelligently written article.


----------



## SparkFenix (Dec 6, 2010)

Dat battery life


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

Impossible.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 6, 2010)

If they really make the same mistake like with the PSP (too powerful for it's time, the price was way too big with a device that powerful), they must have the dumbest staff ever.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> If they really make the same mistake like with the PSP (too powerful for it's time, the price was way too big with a device that powerful), they must have the dumbest staff ever.


the 3DS is already at the $300 mark so they can work from there


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 6, 2010)

The only problem that PSP had was that no game was really worth buying.


----------



## Goli (Dec 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The only problem that PSP had was that no game was really worth buying.


Luckily it does now. ?


----------



## injected11 (Dec 6, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(sigh) No it's not. The 3DS pricing point is the same as the Wii's at release, which was $250.

Most likely won't be getting a PSP2. Can't think of a single game series that I'd be looking forward to on it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2010)

Sony is still working on the PSP?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> the 3DS is already at the $300 mark so they can work from there


I don't think a price was ever actually announced, was there? The only thing that was said was that it would be 'similar to' that of the Wii.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The only problem that PSP had was that no game was really worth buying.


haha i can only name 2. 
(st least for me it was patapon 1 and 2


----------



## Jolan (Dec 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The only problem that PSP had was that no game was really worth buying.


At the time of release, yes. After that, lots of games appeared.
Which is obviously the problem now too, isn't it? Look at Ninty.
They promised us OoT again, and in 3D on their new console.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 6, 2010)

there are a few good games but the problem is that they are usually just portable versions of the home console versions and just aren't as fun, while the DS was underpowered it did have some pretty awsome games. To be honest I only bought a PSP off my friend for portable PSX games (FFVII FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and emulation (Earthbound FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 6, 2010)

So they've made the same mistake they made with the PSP then.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

Jolan said:
			
		

> They promised us OoT again, and in 3D on their new console.


Only because lots of people loved it and would thus certainly buy the game again, especially because it's totally radical 3D, dude!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> Dat battery life
> 
> Trying saying that when your 3DS drops dead on battery because you like playing 3D games.
> 
> ...



I definitely want to kick off my new, revolutionary console with a game I've played over 10 years ago, except it pops up a bit more.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 6, 2010)

PSP2 "It only does everything"


----------



## Midna (Dec 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SparkFenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And depth and upgraded graphics. If you don't want it, don't buy it. There's 2 dozen other announced games you could go for instead.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 6, 2010)

First, I will buy a 3DS (great games on it!).
If the PSP2 starts having good games, I will buy that too
And I hope they don't call it the PSP2, it's stupid, 3DS is somehow more original.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 6, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> First, I will buy a 3DS (great games on it!).
> If the PSP2 starts having good games, I will buy that too
> And I hope they don't call it the PSP2, it's stupid, 3DS is somehow more original.


Totally. Cause adding a number to "PSP" is way less cool than adding a number to "DS".


----------



## Jolan (Dec 6, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Totally. Cause adding a number to "PSP" is way less cool than adding a number to "DS".


Nah, it's totally because they put the 3 at the front. So I'll be looking forward to the 2PSP


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 6, 2010)

As powerful as PS3, huh ? I think we don't have the same definition of 'powerful', or they're going to completely blow my mind. I seriously hope for their credibility that it's the second answer.

EDIT (Off topic) : We seriously need a 'facepalm' smiley


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> And depth and upgraded graphics. If you don't want it, don't buy it. There's 2 dozen other announced games you could go for instead.



I'm just saying people are raving about a game that came out over a decade ago because it looks a little fancier and it's in 3D. I hardly see people going as ecstatic over 3D patches for PS3 games.


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Dec 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The only problem that PSP had was that no game was really worth buying.


No.

The main problem that PSP has is that no one has a decent knowledge of the PSP's line up.

PSP has PLENTY of games that worth buying, and PSP has plenty of games "non ports" ( unlike haters' thought that PSP has only ports from home consoles)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> We seriously need a 'facepalm' smiley :D


No, we don't.


----------



## Midna (Dec 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well to be fair, it is portable. And it was an insanely popular game beloved by many, whether it's "overrated" or not. I'm not raving about it, but you seem pretty disdainful that it exists at all.  As I say, if you don't want it, don't buy it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 6, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm disdainful that people get hard over a single remake but would probably give crap to others. I see so many people give crap to "HD remakes" like God of War, Sly Cooper, and Prince of Persia but once they get Ocarina of Time out there people go batty. It's a good game, but I'd rather see a new Zelda game to launch the system.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 6, 2010)

You won't see something like 360 in your pocket until 2015. The best graphics what I've see in a pocket (iPhone) is Epic Citadel demo and only is what a Dreamcast could do + OpenGL 2.0. The maximum number of polygons per frame that can achieve iPhone 3GS is 7000, PS2, GCN and Xbox can move that 10 times and don't use 100% of their power.

Conclusion: John Riccitiello and Pachter are just morons. Like all the industry.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pacther is full of shit. 

Also, to the people who say the PSP has no games I can name at least 50 great games for that system. And that doesn't include all the amazing homebrew.

Listen kids, there's something you need to know. Pachter is a professional troll. He gets paid to make ridiculous statements, most of which turn out not to be true.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 7, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Pacther is full of shit.
> 
> Also, to the people who say the PSP has no games I can name at least 50 great games for that system. And that doesn't include all the amazing homebrew.
> 
> Listen kids, there's something you need to know. Pachter is a professional troll. He gets paid to make ridiculous statements, most of which turn out not to be true.



He's not supposed to be 100% correct.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> You won't see something like 360 in your pocket until 2015. The best graphics what I've see in a pocket (iPhone) is Epic Citadel demo and only is what a Dreamcast could do + OpenGL 2.0. The maximum number of polygons per frame that can achieve iPhone 3GS is 7000, PS2, GCN and Xbox can move that 10 times and don't use 100% of their power.
> 
> Conclusion: John Riccitiello and Pachter are just morons. Like all the industry.



But we've probably all played handheld games that look better than Dreamcast games and even PS2, Gamecube, etc games. Sure, the handheld isn't as powerful in specs, but it looks better when it's on your screen.

What they're saying is that specs wise it won't be as powerful as a PS3 but odds are it can make graphics that look equal to the PS3.


----------



## Goli (Dec 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called Infinity Blade.

It's sad/funny how pretty much all the people who bash the PSP haven't played the *actually* good games.


----------



## EJames2100 (Dec 7, 2010)

Or even attempted to look at the game list and make the assumption because other people have said it.

Sony is keeping this thing under wraps, they could have quite a few games already and ready for release like the 3DS or none at all, no-one but Sony and the developers know.

Personally I'm not making any judgements until it gets released and shows what it's capable of.


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Dec 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well to be fair, it is portable.


There are people who gives crap on PSP because "according to them"(imo isn't real) PSP has too many ports/spin off and no handheld games...and now this people are cheering for Zelda remake, Star Fox 64 remake, SSF4 port, and a bunch of spin offs...uhm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





No doubt that in the future we'll see some "handheld games" for 3DS...but now this games are absent and some people are a litte contradicting themselves


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> But we've probably all played handheld games that look better than Dreamcast games and even PS2, Gamecube, etc games. Sure, the handheld isn't as powerful in specs, but it looks better when it's on your screen.



Bullshit.

While I'll be the first to step up and defend the PSP, there's no way Liberty City Stories looks as good as GTA III. PSP uses a lot of tricks and short cuts to get things done. And if you have the right kind of eyes, they are easy to see.

PSP2 will probably fall just below 360/PS3, just like PSP is just below PS2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Although games like Peace Walker and Ghost of Sparta look better than a lot of PS2 games. I'd say Peace Walker looks better than MGS2 or 3.


----------



## Midna (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd disagree heartily. Peach Walker is very jagged. It does look half decent when it's on the PSP screen its self, but it's still not better than MGS2, certainly not MGS3.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 7, 2010)

PSP2 is doom from the start  like the psp was this are just new to try to trick us


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> I'd disagree heartily. Peach Walker is very jagged. It does look half decent when it's on the PSP screen its self, but it's still not better than MGS2, certainly not MGS3.
> 
> Well it's kinda, you know, supposed to be played on a PSP screen. Saying it looks worse off the screen is rather useless considering you'll be playing it on the PSP. It may have some jagged features but all PSP games do, and in the end it has much better details from my looks upon it.
> 
> QUOTE(Stevetry @ Dec 7 2010, 02:26 AM) PSP2 is doom from the start  like the psp was this are just new to try to trick us



Yes, because doomed systems sell 60+ million units.

Nice English.


----------



## nutella (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't mind if it's powerful, just as long as it offers me something new. That and some nice pick up and play games, which i feel was lacking on the PSP.


----------



## Midna (Dec 7, 2010)

That bit was an aside, that screenshots make it look horrid. But it's still not on PS2 level even in its native resolution.


----------



## SPH73 (Dec 7, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> I'd disagree heartily. Peach Walker is very jagged. It does look half decent when it's on the PSP screen its self, but it's still not better than MGS2, certainly not MGS3.



Every honest gamer knows you are correct.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 7, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> PSP2 is doom from the start  like the psp was this are just new to try to trick us
> 
> You know I seriously have to question the integrity of gamers and developers these days. Saying the PSP doomed, or failed is simply bullshit.
> 
> ...



Dreamcast... maybe, but doubt it. Because the DS was in that area of between SNES and N64. It never surpassed the N64. Handhelds don't look better than PS2 that's for sure, and sure as hell not better than GameCube because GameCube was a stronger console than the PS2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm an honest gamer but I disagree. I guess we all have different opinions on looks then.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Trying saying that when your 3DS drops dead on battery because you like playing 3D games.



Because 3D requires so much extra power, when the same number of pixels are being drawn, right? There is no evidence to suggest that it would drain the battery further on the 3DS in 3D mode anymore than it would in 2D mode. Yes, more power to operate with an 800x240 screen than a 400x240, I won't argue that, but the 3DS will always run under 800x240, as 2D mode is just repeating the same column of pixels every other column. For all we know, the 2D mode is just the 3D mode with the two cameras being positioned and oriented the exact same way to make it look like it's only 400x240.

One reason why the PSP had poor battery life was because of the UMD drive taking up a lot of the juice. Later PSP titles managed to optimize the need to use the drive so it would use less power overall, but it was still a power hog. The DS (and 3DS) use solid state memory, requiring no mechanical parts.


----------



## Gh0sti (Dec 7, 2010)

nintendo will win again as usual


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> It never surpassed the N64



I disagree. The DS didn't surpass the N64 in "some" areas, but it did in others, such as poly tri count per second (N64's 100K/sec vs DS's 120K/sec), texture and render modes (like cel-shading), shadow volumes, etc.


----------



## Law (Dec 7, 2010)

and unlike the N64 most games run at more than 15 frames per second


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 7, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The battery still sucked if you didn't use the UMD drive. I downloaded all my games pirated, and the battery still only lasted like 6-7 hours.


----------



## Law (Dec 7, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as you don't have it clocked 333/166 constantly you can easily push 8 hours (honestly, when would you even be playing for that long a stretch without access to a power source?)

edit: and according to nintendo.com, the DS has a battery life of about 10 hours, so 7 hours for something that is much more powerful isn't really a bad amount of time.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Dec 7, 2010)

RJ Sly 95 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, i wanna see your definition of a spin offs, b/c then ALL Nintendo first party games are spin offs right?
Spin Offs don't really piss me off, they aren't the same as the original game so if they are good, then good. For example, I actually like FF spin offs more than the FF series(Newer ones) themselves. 

Remakes are awesome IMO b/c it lets people who didn't play the original experience the awesomeness of the games(as long as it wasn't changed too much), and i think that's what all of us gamers forget, they don't make games just for us individually but for everyone. 

Ports, it kind of depends on the game. I actually don't really care for a SSF4 port to the 3DS. 

Offtopic: Did you know awesomeness is a word?! I just found out now XD
Also about graphics, I think the Graphics on the current ps3 console is enough to suffice right now. I mean we don't need graphics that makes the game look real, we play games to get away from reality not to see a new dimension of it, although I would love to see what some game designers could pull off with the background scenery.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 7, 2010)

People still think the PSP doesn't have any games? Woah, people must really love living in the past and spout useless unfunny garbage.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 7, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> People still think the PSP doesn't have any games? Woah, people must really love living in the past and spout useless unfunny garbage.


I can name many awesome games. Gundam vs Gundam NEXT PLUS, MGS: Peace Walker, Little Big Planet, Tekken 6, YGO - Tag Force 5, Gran Turismo, Taiko, etc.


----------



## mangaTom (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't really care even if psp2 is as powerful as PS3, as long as it has good games, not just eye candy games, then I'll buy it.(I'll probably buy it later anyway after I have my 3DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## BloodyFlame (Dec 7, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IIRC the Wii does the same. The devs use tricks to make games look better than the Wii can render them.


----------



## Midna (Dec 7, 2010)

RJ Sly 95 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. You're wrong. There's a difference between a portable remake of a long beloved game for an obsolete console, and a scaled down port of a current gen game.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmm, so in other words it'll cost $1000


----------



## ChrisRX (Dec 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Trying saying that when your 3DS drops dead on battery because you like playing 3D games.


Having a 3d screen doesn't take up more battery life, the only difference is that the pixels have a tighter viewing angle.  The main drain on the battery is actually the screen backlight.


----------



## Sop (Dec 7, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> PSP2 "It only does nothing"


----------



## Nottulys (Dec 7, 2010)

I really dont give a damn about what anybody thinks, when Nintendo & Sony have release dates for these handhelds, thats when I'll be buying them.  I'll go about purchasing games on whims, and if they suck, I guess I'll just have to buy a different one.  Fukc what they think or say, or any reviewer.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 7, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh. Those people call "game" anything. Epic thinks IP = Graphics engine.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 7, 2010)

Considering the PSPGO came out at $350 this is gonna be REALLY EXPENSIVE.
Anyway PSP doesn't interest me.
No good games, No thrills and Expensive.


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

Saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last week. 
Still don't believe them.


----------



## Lemski07 (Dec 7, 2010)

I own both ds and psp consoles and both consoles have advantages and disadvantages so I bought both of them
and I think 3ds and psp2 would not be dead as long as they never stop developing newer games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






even they would be priced expensively gamers would always and does find ways to have them.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 7, 2010)

mangaTom said:
			
		

> I don't really care even if psp2 is as powerful as PS3, as long as it has good games, not just eye candy games, then I'll buy it.(I'll probably buy it later anyway after I have my 3DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want PSP2 to be like the PFP SO MUCH that I'd be willing to sacrifice 50 virgins to make it happen.


----------



## prowler (Dec 7, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Considering the PSPGO came out at $350 this is gonna be REALLY EXPENSIVE.
> Anyway PSP doesn't interest me.
> No good games, No thrills and Expensive.


£100 for a second hand PSP 1000/2000 (Not sure 'bout 3000).
Don't get me started on the no good games topic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Meh. Those people call "game" anything. Epic thinks IP = Graphics engine.



Wow, you basically just said every PSP gamer has no taste in games. Good fucking job. If you actually had any common sense you'd actually admit there are plenty of good PSP games, you just don't own a PSP and instead of buying one or borrowing one to try out the games you just want to go with the whole "Nintendo's better so PSP sucks obviously" mentality.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 7, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No good games for me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then you have a shitty taste in games, problem solved.


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

The PSP's the only console with a CoD game I enjoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Except the original CoD...and the second one


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Dec 7, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Hmm, so in other words it'll cost $1000


I've heard that PSP2 will cost between 200 and 300 $ (but it's a rumor)

PSP2 = PS3 hardware more or less = between 200-300 $
3DS = improved GC hardware  = 250 $


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




poor naive Guild McCommunist comparing it to the ds thats kind of pathetic


----------



## Goli (Dec 7, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes yes the PSP is so dead, it doesn't have any successful games et cetera, et cetera. Oh, but what is this?
Why can't people just accept that the PSP is a strong platform and that it does have good, successful, fun games? It's like everyone is a butthurt DS fanboy.


----------



## EJames2100 (Dec 7, 2010)

From Wiki:
DS Sales:
Units sold	Worldwide: 135.58 million, including DS Lite, DSi and DSi XL units (as of September 30, 2010)

PSP Sales:
Units sold	Worldwide: 62 million (as of September 16, 2010)

Considering the PSP is the 1st of it's handheld type(I think), I'd say that's done extremely well considering Nintendo dominates the handheld scene.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 7, 2010)

It isn't gonna be as powerful as the PS3. Also, I assume the price will be higher than the 3DS, which is gonna be priced at about a 250$-350$ range. To me, it already look to expensive to buy already.


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why shouldn't he? They're both hand-held games consoles of the same generation.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 7, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Why shouldn't he? They're both hand-held games consoles of the same generation.


I take it he meant to say 'compared to the DS'.
I think Sony did something that other like Atari and Sega have never been able to do. They managed to sell 60 million copies of a system which was supposed to be DOA competing against Nintendo.


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...that makes more sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I assume the reason that the DS has sold more the the PSP is because it is more...open(?) to a wider age range, and is mainly marketed at families. I know some families who buy multiple DSs, so that they can all play together...never works out like that of course...


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I say that? I have a PSP and is a good console. But no better than my DS.

I only say Epic announces "Infinity Blade", but just only is a tech demo that they have the balls to call "game". I guess they call it "game" because Apple paid such a good quantity of money.

About "my Nintendo's is better than PSP". Sincerely, meh. Nintendo has been very successful in destroying their console (Wii) with the rubbish software they have been putting out.


----------



## RJ Sly 95 (Dec 7, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Yes yes the PSP is so dead, it doesn't have any successful games et cetera, et cetera. Oh, but what is this?
> *Why can't people just accept that the PSP is a strong platform and that it does have good, successful, fun games? It's like everyone is a butthurt DS fanboy.*


In years of lurking on internet I noticed the same thing.

It's like there's a reward for giving crap on PSP and divinising DS.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 7, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Yes yes the PSP is so dead, it doesn't have any successful games et cetera, et cetera. Oh, but what is this?
> *Why can't people just accept that the PSP is a strong platform and that it does have good, successful, fun games? It's like everyone is a butthurt DS fanboy.*



I would like see a game by Sony doing that. Even that, is not impressive than Dragon Quest IX numbers


----------



## Goli (Dec 7, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.*
It doesn't matter if a game is made by Sony or not, the thing is the PSP isn't crap as everyone says, just like the DS, the PSP is slowing down on the games department, but there are still big name games coming out for it soon, like The 3rd Birthday, Final Fantasy Agito XIII and others I'm forgetting. They'll probably sell more than what your average DS game does too.
Also, know your numbers, first week sales of Dragon Quest IX on Japan: 2,318,932. Just a few more copies than Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, and this is freaking Dragon Quest we're talking about. So it IS impressive.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 7, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I mean is this game could appear in any platform and causes a sales explosion for another console. The funny thing is Sony can't do this with his own console and depends on the third parties. In that case, why the fuck they make a console if they can do anything interesting in their own console? For do that, I prefer Sega creating consoles again.


----------



## Goli (Dec 7, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monster Hunter Tri was on Wii and it didn't cause a sales explosion for the console or the game. It performed well below what was expected from it, so no.
(I assume you meant "they can*'t* do anything interesting in their own console?" otherwise the rest of the post makes no sense.)
LocoRoco series, Patapon series, Echochrome, Patchwork Heroes and others I'm forgetting not interesting enough for you? They certainly are quite different and interesting than over half of the games released on other consoles this generation.


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> -megasnip-
> I prefer Sega creating consoles again.


MegaDrive


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 7, 2010)

The PSP used to be good. I want one back so I can play Monster Hunter again... My favorite thing about it is the Portable Monster Hunter Series.


----------



## sjones900 (Dec 7, 2010)

Remember when they were talking about needing android Dev's? They're prolly betting on this to compete with iPods and iPhones by tapping into the android market, and that necessarily wouldn't be a bad thing either.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because Dragon Quest is a Nintendo series. It's still a Square Enix series that Nintendo just published. Well, in America. It's still done by a third party dev.

And since sales are what make good games I guess Medal of Honor is just fucking awesome. Call of Duty is like the best game ever too. And to hell with all of them, Wii Play is just such a piece of quality work.

You're just obviously too drawn into the "Nintendo is the best Sony sucks" mentality. I mean I don't even touch my PSP much nowadays and I'm definitely more of a DS person but the fact you can't see any merit in the other console because you think Nintendo is the best is just stupid. You can't call yourself a gamer until you're able to accept the merits of any and all systems.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Because Dragon Quest is a Nintendo series. It's still a Square Enix series that Nintendo just published. Well, in America. It's still done by a third party dev.
> 
> And since sales are what make good games I guess Medal of Honor is just fucking awesome. Call of Duty is like the best game ever too. And to hell with all of them, Wii Play is just such a piece of quality work.
> 
> You're just obviously too drawn into the "Nintendo is the best Sony sucks" mentality. I mean I don't even touch my PSP much nowadays and I'm definitely more of a DS person but the fact you can't see any merit in the other console because you think Nintendo is the best is just stupid. You can't call yourself a gamer until you're able to accept the merits of any and all systems.


Just ignore him Guild. I only and I repeat only got my PSP for the emulators. None of their games has ever appealed to me. I gave it a fair chance, and I played the best games at the time for it: Dissidia, Crisis Core, and some games I thought would be interesting but were not. :/ In fact, I have no idea where my PSP is now. xD While my DS is almost never without me.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 7, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah. I'm a Nintendo's fanboy. That's why I have PS1 and PSP, I hate "artistics projects" like Metroid: Other Shit and Wii Music and yeah! I'm a 120% Nintendo's fanboy who I think Miyamoto have to be retired with Sakamoto and Aonuma now because he's useless. 

Oh, and I use PSP to emulate old console too. Like those good times with Master System.

Now, can we discuss the original topic?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2010)

DP DreamcastPortable?


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 7, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> DP DreamcastPortable?



It could be a good system


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 7, 2010)

Hmm... I thought the PSP was dead. Sony doesn't fare too well in the handheld department, I think they should stick to the PS3. Homebrew, however, is pretty good on the PSP.


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 7, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> I don't respect Sony. They didn't create games for the own systems, they think technologhy sells systems. All the games are third party titles that they get because they paid a good quantity of money for them. They did that with PS1 and they continue with PS3. *PS2 has a great quantity of third-party games, but this is funny because is the weakest system of his generation* and is like or even more difficult to program than Saturn. Now, the excuse with Nintendo is "Wii is so weak" or "Nintendo goes casual", the real funny thing is Nintendo never was hardcore.



Citation please. 
Sales say much differently.
The ps2 has sold 147.6 million (as of November 2010) and is STILL selling. Comare that to the xbox (24 million, and does not sell anymore), and is close to the gamecube (22 million). Hell, even the wii has less overall sales so far. Games are still being made for it, too. In terms of specs, it was below the xbox but it was better than the gamecubes. Saying the ps2 is the weakest of its gen is a very hard thing to say.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 7, 2010)

ipod is not meant for fast paced games like soccer, racing, wrestling etc bcz the controls are tht good no matter how fine tuned they are because its very difficult to implement a touch screen as a d-pad or analog stick
i think the 3ds will still be better esp due to 3D and not as much the gameplay (atleast in the beginning)


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 7, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1º PS2 sold already because PS3 doesn't have backwards compatibility (only cost 15€ put in PS3)
2º GCN is more powerful than PS2. If you talk about XBOX 1-Wii, Wii is more powerful than XBOX. The only reason why XBOX show better graphics than Wii is for the lack of Vertex Shaders.
3º Who talked about sales? If the sales says a console is far better, why all this hate to Wii?


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and the ds is the first system of it type i think


----------



## MFDC12 (Dec 8, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. the ps3 had ps2 support, and if i remember correctly it did not have great compatibility when they had software emulation, and ok compatibility when they had hardware (keep in mind this is just going by memory. according to the sales chart (See point 3) the ps2 was still selling more even when the ps3 had compatibilty - and started declining after 2008 (which is after compatible ps3s stopped production, iirc). i dont think you can say its still selling only because the ps3 does not have support, because those sales will be different (i am not saying there are not people who buy it because of that either, though.)
2. ok you got me there, i was not looking at the specs right.
3. i brought up sales because when i thought weakest you meant all around, including sales. also you say you are surprised that they had a lot of third party games because it was hard to code for. that is not very suprising to me considering the sales chart which the ps2 had the top sales in both of its competors lifetime. they are going to go where the money is - and that was the ps2. but that is not to say the xbox and ps2 did not share games, either.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worldwide it's a strong number.


----------



## mameks (Dec 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> > DP DreamcastPortable?







*wants*


----------



## Goli (Dec 8, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dragon Quest VII and VIII are both availiable only on PS1 and PS2 respectively... There have been no Dragon Quest games on Sony platforms this generation though, if there was one on PSP maybe it wouldn't get bashed so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Dragon Quest VII and VIII are both availiable only on PS1 and PS2 respectively... There have been no Dragon Quest games on Sony platforms this generation though, if there was one on PSP maybe it wouldn't get bashed so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was sarcasm FYI. He was saying that Sony needed third parties to prop up their system but referenced a third party game as a first party one, aka he was misinformed.


----------

